# Bird number estimate



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

I suck at guessing the number of birds. I shot this video last year. How many birds are here would you guess?


----------



## mohallfisher (Jun 2, 2009)

My question is why were you filming and not sneaking down that road edge with a shotgun and a box of shells?!?


----------



## bustin cheeks (Feb 7, 2011)

It is very hard to say when there is a big mass of snows...if you had to throw out a number though,,,, I would guess several thousand,,, unless you can say how big the flock was (I.E. how many yds wide by how many yds deep they went)


----------



## Skeep_09 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is a good chunk of birds, tough to tell not seeing all of them up in the air. I'll throw a number of 15000?


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a really good number or geese there, the shot is tough to tell. I am sure there is alot more than 15k there but still there is no real way to tell.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

mohallfisher said:


> My question is why were you filming and not sneaking down that road edge with a shotgun and a box of shells?!?


Haha great. I would be sneaking up on them with a confidence cow. But if I had to estimate,...... my guess is 5000


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Plenty to set up on and decoy the hell out of them the next day!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

33,712


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

Pretty simple method is to just count their eyes and divide by 2...then you know exactly.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

If it was in Eastern South Dakota the answer would be zero birds in field, 4 jumpers walking back..... I would say there are 27,219 birds there.


----------



## UND Ducks Unlimited (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like a good place to pass shoot!


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> 33,712


Come on, lets get serious here man.
Its clearly 33,713. Can't you see the one hiding there?? :rollin:


----------

